# Fight to the Finish: Canadians in the Second World War, 1944-1945



## dangerboy (30 Apr 2015)

Just noticed that Amazon has available for pre-order the book "Fight to the Finish: Canadians in the Second World War, 1944-1945" by Tim Cook. http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/0670067687?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00 

This is the part two to his World World Two series about Canadians during the war, volume one was "The Necessary War Vol. 1: Canadians Fighting The Second World War:1939-1943" http://www.amazon.ca/The-Necessary-War-Vol-Canadians/dp/0670066508/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_y. If you have read any of his previous books you will know what a good writer he is and I anticipate this book will be as good as the first volume in the series.


----------

